# Eggplant Festival



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I made for the first time eggplant balls…
if you want the recipe let me know.

I also made some eggplant parmigiana.
I make it by first salting the sliced eggplant (skins on) 
then let it sweat…
then dredge the slices in flour and then dip in beaten 
eggs that have a generous amount of grating cheese
in it. Fry in hot oil. 
For the assembly just a hint of marinara sauce between the layers
and more grating cheese, parsley and shredded mozzarella.

Bake at 350* for 30 minutes …last five minutes top with mozzarella
cheese at bake for about 5 more minutes.

For the eggplant balls…cooked and mashed eggplant











then made into meatballs and fried…can also cook in oven for 20 minutes at 350*










Then cooked in sauce for 15 minutes and served with spaghetti



















The eggplant is in three layers the first two layers have a bit of sauce, some grating cheese
parsley, and mozzarella…the last layer the mozzarella is put on after it bakes for 30 minutes.










Bake Five minutes more for the mozzarella on top to melt.










I have so much left over.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

To me eggplant is the North American version of Tofu. No taste of its own, but mix it with other stuff, it becomes palatable. Good job, Joann


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks, Chandler.


----------



## gthomson (Nov 13, 2016)

What was the texture of the eggplant balls like after all done? 
I'm not too fond of eggplant because of the texture.
But if ground up to be more like ground meat, and made into balls, it might be an interesting option.
Then add the spices, herbs and sauces to add the flavor.
I'd be interested in the recipe to give it a try.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The texture is nice.
Here‘s the recipe…and I wanted something different.
I got the idea from the internet and experimented, and
came up with this …it was pretty good.

Eggplant Balls ( this recipe made 9 eggplant balls)
4 cups of chopped peeled eggplant ( about 3/4 to one whole eggplant)
Put it in a pot of boiling water and boil for two minutes. ( don’t overcook)
drain and squeeze all liquid out and then mash up eggplant fine - with potato masher…
than add
add 2 finely chopped garlic
1 cup of Italian bread crumbs
3/4 cup grating cheese
1 lg. egg
3 to 4 tablespoons of chopped fresh parsley
1 teaspoon of Italian seasoning.
Salt/Pepper to taste
Roll into meatballs and then roll the balls
into more breadcrumbs to coat.
Fry in oil ( or cook in oven 350* for about 20 minutes)
then cook the eggplant balls in marinara sauce for about 20 minutes or so.
Serve over your favorite pasta or eat it on a roll or Italian Bread.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Eggplant is one of my favorite vegetables and I have one in the frig now. Easy to grow here too.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

chandler48 said:


> To me eggplant is the North American version of Tofu. No taste of its own, but mix it with other stuff, it becomes palatable. Good job, Joann


You mean no taste, other than "bitter."


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Maybe the way your wife cooks it, it has no taste and it’s bitter…My eggplant is succulent and sweet.
I have a specifically skillfully way of preparing eggplant!
My eggplant is legendary…as is my stuffed artichokes.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

And, huesmann maybe your wife is buying female eggplants!
FYI
EGGPLANT 101
Did you know there’s a male and a female eggplant?
On the bottom there’s a rough patch, if it’s round it’s a male, if it’s elongated it’s a female ...
The female eggplant has more seeds and it’s the seeds that makes it bitter…I know, it’s hard to believe that the females are bitter! lol😄
Also, try to pick the smaller and younger eggplant to eliminate more seeds.
I bet you learned something today!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I notice your recipe said salt and sweat. I do the same always, never had a bitter eggplant and never had an eggplant dish I didn't like. That's not to say there might not be some but never ate them.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The salt makes the eggplant moist. This also allows the flour to adhere better to the eggplant…do you make it the way I told you that I make mine?

…after dipping the eggplant in flour dip it in beaten eggs with a generous amount of grating cheese mixed into the egg…then fry…I don’t like egg and breadcrumb fried eggplant it’s too rich…Everyone, that follows my recipe never goes back to breadcrumbs…
I also make zucchini parmigiana the same way.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Today the head guy had an eggplant Parmigiana hero for lunch!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I was trained that salting and sweating them eliminated the bitterness.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> I was trained that salting and sweating them eliminated the bitterness.


That too!


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> I notice your recipe said salt and sweat.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I thought it was a festival. Where I grew up there was a sauerkraut festival.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

huesmann said:


>


Why do you insist on following me into the cooking forum? Are you not getting your rocks off with me sufficiently enough in the CBR?

Or is it that in some weird way - you find me so attractive
that you can’t resist following me around like a little
puppy dog? woof, woof…
“ Dogs Love me, Men Fear Me,”


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

There is an eggplant dish that for years I've wanted to make but keep forgetting about it. Recipe follows. Also keep forgetting the "Original" Greek Festival in Houston, it was last weekend. So Moussaka.









Greek Moussaka (Eggplant Casserole)


Greek moussaka is a roasted eggplant casserole recipe with a hearty lamb or beef meat sauce and a creamy bechamel.




www.themediterraneandish.com


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> There is an eggplant dish that for years I've wanted to make but keep forgetting about it. Recipe follows. Also keep forgetting the "Original" Greek Festival in Houston, it was last weekend. So Moussaka.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the recipe with the béchamel sauce, but not the meat, I don’t like anything
that comes between me and my eggplant except for mozzarella and grating cheese.

I also use very little sauce…
I had a little piece this morning for breakfast..


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I just like Greek food. I have a small cookbook of Greek recipes that I've had for years. There is a Moussaka recipe in it but I can't compare the two offhand. Also several *****avgolemono recipes. Something with lemon sauce.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, greeks use a lot of lemons and oregano. They make a good lemon chicken soup.

Oh, and BTW I‘ve made Moussaka in the past and didn’t care for it, and I love all greek food, especially greek salads and gyros…We have a couple of great Greek restaurant here on LI…

We go to a great place called Super Greek and it is super.




__





Super Greek | Gyro Bowls & More







supergreekny.com


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Old Thomas said:


> I thought it was a festival. Where I grew up there was a sauerkraut festival.


Hah, A sauerkraut festival is mild..Here on LI we have a Garlic Festival …Can you imagine Garlic Ice Cream.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

wooleybooger said:


> I was trained that salting and sweating them eliminated the bitterness.


I thought the salt was to draw out water. Salt is used this way for many things. Cucumber and tomato salad come to mind. I always salt the cut up tomato and cuke and allow to drain in a colander.
I try to use English cukes as they have less water and seeds.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, the water is drawn out by the salt as well as the bitterness…
And females are more bitter than males!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Yes, the water is drawn out by the salt as well as the bitterness…
> And females are more bitter than males!


Yes, I agree, the salt draws out moisture so the eggplant is not so soggy and that females are more bitter than most males.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> Yes, I agree, the salt draws out moisture so the eggplant is not so soggy and that females are more bitter than most males.


The female of the species is deadlier by far! … I mean hey, woof, woof! 

, 
,


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Two Knots said:


> Why do you insist on following me into the cooking forum? Are you not getting your rocks off with me sufficiently enough in the CBR?
> 
> Or is it that in some weird way - you find me so attractive
> that you can’t resist following me around like a little
> ...


My apologies, I misinterpreted your "sweat" instruction—I am not generally a fan of sweat in my food.

Might want to see someone about that ego, though.


----------

